# Looking for a particular template system



## bridger (Nov 26, 2010)

Maybe a couple of years back I saw ads for a template system for routing fancy grooves. It used a V bit with a conical guide bearing riding in a slot that varied in width to regulate the depth of the V cut, thus varying it's width. It produced flowing lines that tapered to nothing at the tips.

At the time I thought of it as an expensive one trick pony- a cool gadget. Now I have an application for it. Actually, I just need the bit with the tapered guide bearing. I could possibly get by with just the bearing. If I could remember the name of it.....:smile:


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

CMT tools
Systems and accessories-3D Router Carver system-CMT tools
https://www.woodcraft.com/products/...odel-rcs-sts?gclid=CJ-t_qCZ8NECFQ6bfgod7RQB7g


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

*Cedar chest*

I use this system for this build
You will have in large the picture to see the detail on the front of the chest


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

*2nd picture*

Darken the picture maybe you can see it better.
The design is on the ends also


----------



## bridger (Nov 26, 2010)

Yep, that's it. Thanks.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Check amazon more templates
https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&k...&hvtargid=kwd-52791108&ref=pd_sl_5znxax6a24_b


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Semipro said:


> Darken the picture maybe you can see it better.
> The design is on the ends also


That is a very nice job John.
David


----------



## bridger (Nov 26, 2010)

Semipro said:


> Check amazon more templates


I'll make my own templates....


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

*3D templates*



bridger said:


> I'll make my own templates....


If you succeed in making 3D templates would you be so kind as to post an illustrated tutorial, after many years using the 3D system I haven't been successful in making templates.
The shot of the chest lid with the split was taken many years after I made it and hope one day to recall it for renovation.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

harrysin said:


> If you succeed in making 3D templates would you be so kind as to post an illustrated tutorial, after many years using the 3D system I haven't been successful in making templates.
> The shot of the chest lid with the split was taken many years after I made it and hope one day to recall it for renovation.


Thanks for that Harry. I have the bit which I got cheap off ebay but I haven't come across the templates up here yet and to get them sent from the States is too costly. I was considering trying to make them too.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

I bought the set to make the cedar chest , it was expensive but easy to use.
Making templates for this is way Beyond me.
What we need here is a way to trade templates like we used to do with comic books.LOL


----------



## bridger (Nov 26, 2010)

My application is a bit different from the stock templates. I'll have 6 surfaces, half lefts and half rights. 2 are a different width than the other 4, so I'll need 2 templates, used from both sides. The design will be more of a lengthy scrolling line than most of what I see offered by cmt. Wider = deeper, so I'll have to get the geometry of the template understood. I'm figuring I'll make a few tries before I'm satisfied with the pattern.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Bridger have you ever watched the video that goes with the system? I haven't and I thought maybe if I did it might make the concept of making my own templates more understandable.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

What a great idea


----------



## bridger (Nov 26, 2010)

I have watched a couple of youtube videos. I think I get the basic concept. There may be more on the cd, but I don't have that.


----------



## bridger (Nov 26, 2010)

Maybe not exactly a tutorial, but some thoughts on making templates. Start by drawing the pattern you want full size. You have some limits- it makes a V groove line maximum width of about 5/8". I drew directly on the wood and used tracing paper to to transfer to the template material. This bit wants templates made of 3/4" sheet goods. I used some scraps of melamine board. The bit follows a slot in the template which is a set distance wider on each side than the groove you want to make.

I'll try some pictures.


----------



## bridger (Nov 26, 2010)

as found : Photo

as found : Photo

Working from my phone.


----------



## bridger (Nov 26, 2010)

http://68.media.tumblr.com/7139d84014c73da147b951d725792a6f/tumblr_olyovxkCE21qhrm32o1_500.jpg

as found : Photo

http://68.media.tumblr.com/3b200173b396623800603c95befc0904/tumblr_olyovlDGno1qhrm32o1_500.jpg

Sorry for the formatting


----------



## bridger (Nov 26, 2010)

as found : Photo


----------



## scottgrove (Sep 4, 2016)

yes that is it, with some practice you can make your own. I use auto CAD to work things out, but once you understand the principal. The max and min distance of the template that raises and lowers the bit. Your good to go


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

bridger said:


> Maybe not exactly a tutorial, but some thoughts on making templates. Start by drawing the pattern you want full size. You have some limits- it makes a V groove line maximum width of about 5/8". I drew directly on the wood and used tracing paper to to transfer to the template material. This bit wants templates made of 3/4" sheet goods. I used some scraps of melamine board. The bit follows a slot in the template which is a set distance wider on each side than the groove you want to make.
> 
> I'll try some pictures.


I'd be very interested in seeing the pictures. Thanks.


----------



## bridger (Nov 26, 2010)

I had some problems with posting from my phone. I'll try again from my computer later.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks Bridger. That drawing is very helpful. I'm going to have to give that a try when I have time.


----------



## bridger (Nov 26, 2010)

Here are the finished corbels:


----------

